# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Πειραιάς >  Νεάπολη Πλατεία Σπάθα

## dimitrishndsm

Καλησπέρα παιδιά!
Νέος στην παρέα αλλά με όρεξη για προσφορά!

http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=15931
Αυτό είναι το σημείο ύπαρξης μου. 
Βρίσκομαι στον 6ο όροφο και έχω πολύ καλή θέα για κάθε χρήση (καφέ, μπάρμπεκιου, internet κλπ κλπ κλπ)!

Θα χρείαστώ αρκετή βοήθεια μιας και τώρα μπαίνω στο κλίμα, αλλά πρώτα από όλα θα ζητήσω (μετάκεράσματος ούζου -καφέ κλπ) βοήθεια για το σκανάρισμα της περιοχής.

Τουλάχιστον μια απάντηση σε ποιόν να απ'ευθυνθώ!

Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## acoul

καλωσόρισες στο ελεύθερο και ανοιχτό δίκτυο.

αύριο η λέσχη του συλλόγου στο Σύνταγμα κοντά θα είναι ανοικτή μετά τις 15:00 αν θέλεις να περάσεις να συζητήσεις απορίες, προτάσεις, συμβουλές κλπ.

----------

